# Race to sub 2.5 Master Magic



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2011)

So as the title says, this is a race to sub 2.5 Master Magic.

And yes, I know about this thread.

I will try to update this every week, unless only 1 person participated (than I wait till 2 people have).

Do 12 solves and have fun!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2011)

*Graduates:*

Post reserved for graduates.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 22, 2011)

this is my kind of thread! will be posting later tonight.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 1:
(2.36), 4.16, 2.44, 2.61, 2.43, 2.52, 2.68, (9.22), 3.31, 2.47, 2.44, 2.40 = *2.75*

_In green is a 2.49 avg 5_


----------



## cityzach (Sep 22, 2011)

round 1:

2.46, 2.47, 2.85, 2.65, 2.61, 2.89, 2.65, 2.48, 2.83, 2.82, 2.70, 2.63 = 2.67 ao12


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2011)

cityzach said:


> round 1:
> 
> 2.46, 2.47, 2.85, 2.65, 2.61, 2.89, 2.65, 2.48, 2.83, 2.82, 2.70, 2.63 = 2.67 ao12


 
Nice consistency! No sup 3s.

edit: Would you prefer it if it was twice a week?


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Would you prefer it if it was twice a week?


 
YESSSSS i would love that hahaa


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

cityzach said:


> YESSSSS i would love that hahaa


 
OK, I will try to do it twice a week, although I might forget some times.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2011)

alright, cool.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 23, 2011)

I would do this but:

1) I suck at Master Magic...
and
2) I don't have a working timer (other than keyboard), which I would prefer

But I might give it a shot when I have the time... unlike now


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I would do this but:
> 
> 1) I suck at Master Magic...
> and
> ...


 
If you are really desperate, you could always use a keyboard timer.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 23, 2011)

av12s are so difficult because you have to go 12 solves without messing up twice. Atm I'm averaging about 3.00.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> av12s are so difficult because you have to go 12 solves without messing up twice. Atm I'm averaging about 3.00.


 
Do you think that 2 avg5s per week would be better?


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 23, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you think that 2 avg5s per week would be better?



either av12 or the mean of 3 av5s. 
Example:
Avgof5#1: 2.97
Avgof5#2: 2.89
Avgof5#3: 3.07

Avg (Mean) for the week: 2.98


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 1 Results:

cityzach: 2.67
antoineccantin: 2.75


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round 2:*
_Potential closing time: October 3rd _

For this round we will do as cubeflip suggested, as in the mean of 3 averages of 5.
See his post for an example.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 27, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Round 1 Results:
> 
> cityzach: 2.67
> antoineccantin: 2.75
> ...



yeah those were just example solves. Go ahead and take me out of the results.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 27, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> *Round 2:*
> _Potential closing time: October 1st _
> 
> For this round we will do as cubeflip suggested, as in the mean of 3 averages of 5.
> See his post for an example.



Cool! Glad I could help. I would link people to my post so they don't have to go searching.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2011)

*Round 2:*

Average #1: 2.76
2.33, 2.28, 3.58, 6.09+, 2.38
Average #2: 2.30
2.31, 3.43, 2.31, 2.27, 2.28
Average #3: 2.43
2.34, 2.28, 3.50, 2.27, 2.66

Mean of averages: *2.50*



cubeflip said:


> Cool! Glad I could help. I would link people to my post so they don't have to go searching.


 
I'm not sure how...

edit: I just realized how


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 6, 2011)

No more entries...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like I might not be doing this for a while. I lent it to someone for worlds and apparently it is completely de-stringed now   :fp


----------



## Mikel (Oct 21, 2011)

5.18, 4.75, 4.94, (4.33), (6.28) Average 1: 4.96

4.65, 3.65, 3.55, (4.65), (3.47) Average 2: 3.95

4.75, 5.13, 4.44, (4.36), (6.09) Average 3: 4.77

*Mo3: 4.56*


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 2 Results:

antoineccantin: 2.50
Mikel: 4.56


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2011)

*Round 3:*
_Potential closing time: October 27th _


----------



## rjvandy (Oct 29, 2011)

Average 1 2.98
(2.91)2.94 3.00	3.00	(3.03)

Average 2 3.02
3.05 (2.93) (3.19) 3.02 2.98

total 2.996666666

Average 3 2.99
2.94 2.98 (3.13) (2.84) 3.06


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2011)

Average 1:
2.31, 2.28, 2.22, (2.21), (5.55) = 2.27

Average 2:
2.40, 2.28, 2.47, 3.18, 2.34 = 2.40

Average 3:
2.22, 2.47, 2.34, 4.46, 2.36 = 2.39

Mean: *2.35*


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 30, 2011)

Round 3?:

3.03, 6.77, 3.09, 3.31, 3.15 = 3.18
3.02, 3.15, 5.69, 3.02, 3.05 = 3.07
2.94, 3.33, 3.03, 3.08, 3.03 = 3.05

Mean: *3.10*

I used to be faster, but my mmag doesn't like me right now...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2011)

Round 3 Results:

antoineccantin: 2.35
rvandy: 2.99
cubeflip: 3.10


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2011)

*Round 4:*
_Potential closing time: November 5th _


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 7, 2011)

*Round 4* (late):

3.08, 2.97, 3.56, 2.96, 2.90 = 3.00
2.96, 2.81, 2.96, 3.56, 2.93 = 2.95
3.00, 2.94, 3.02, 2.96, 3.97 = 2.99

mean: *2.98*
btw I had a 3.04 av12 

had to start practicing for Caltech Fall. seems like I'm getting the hang of it again.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

I just got mine 2 days ago so I kinda suck...8.49, 6.33, 9.57, 6.69, 7.98, 9.91, 6.81, 6.44, 6.70, 5.78, 6.00, 7.85=7.29


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2011)

Round 4 Results:

cubeflip: 2.98
thackernerd: 7.29


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2011)

*Round 4:*


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

6.91, 8.43, 5.68, 6.40, 6.77, 9.40, 6.83, 7.27, 5.94, 4.90, 7.68, 4.72=6.68


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> 6.91, 8.43, 5.68, 6.40, 6.77, 9.40, 6.83, 7.27, 5.94, 4.90, 7.68, 4.72=6.68



I forgot to mention this on you other post, but the format that we use in this race in Mean of 3 Averages of 5.

(Example )


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I forgot to mention this on you other post, but the format that we use in this race in Mean of 3 Averages of 5.
> 
> (Example )


 
Sorry about that I'll do a different one once I have time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2011)

2.33, (57.16), (2.27), 3.00, 2.69 = *2.67*
(2.30), 2.22, (4.15+), 2.58, 3.22 = *2.70*
(2.21), 2.30, (2.84), 2.36, 2.50 = *2.39*

Mean: *2.59*

_So many fails. 4.15+ _


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 5 Results:

antoineccantin: 2.59
thackernerd: 6.68


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 5:*


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 3, 2012)

4.89, 6.06, 5.77, 4.90, 4.81=5.18
4.89, 6.22, 5.06, 4.27, 4.86=4.94
5.81, 8.25, 7.13, 7.88, 4.39=6.94

Mean of 3=5.69


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 29, 2012)

2.32, (2.21), (4.21), 2.49, 3.03 = 2.61
(2.18), 2.45, 2.79, (4.73), 2.61 = 2.62
2.06, (2.06), 2.08, (11.48), 2.19 = 2.11

Mean: *2.45*

WTF 3rd average (PB avg and single)


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 1, 2012)

Figured I'd try this

4.49, 4.97, 4.97 (lol), 4.07, 5.86 = 4.81
5.64, 3.90, 5.28, 4.29, 4.80 = 4.79
5.23, 4.66, 4.27, 4.01, 4.13 = 4.35

*Mean: 4.65*


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 6 Results:

antoineccantin: 2.45
BlueDevil: 4.65
thackernerd: 5.69


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 6:*


----------



## AndersB (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 6
Result: 4.33

1. 4.55, 4.91, 4.56, 5.94, 3.76 = 4.67
2. 3.90, 3.53, 6.17, 4.87, 3.88 = 4.22
3. 4.15, 3.87, 4.96, 4.32, 3.51 = 4.11

Good!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2012)

Result: *2.50*

3.60, 2.54, 2.37, 2.34, 2.42 = 2.44
2.38, 2.35, (2.27), 2.35, (2.83) = 2.36
2.87, 2.91, 2.62, 2.38, 2.59 = 2.69


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2012)

Round 6 Results:

antoineccantin: 2.50
AndersB: 4.33

*Round 7:*


----------



## cityzach (May 19, 2012)

Round 7
Result: 1.97

1. 1.93, 3.03, 2.15, 2.00, 1.97 = 2.04
2. 1.94, 2.18, 1.94, 1.90, 1.86 = 1.93
3. 1.94, 1.88, 1.96, 2.05, 1.94 = 1.95


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

Round 7:
Mean: *2.01*
2.03, 2.12, 2.03, (5.61), (1.98) = 2.06
1.95, (1.92), (4.56), 2.07, 1.93 = 1.98
1.96, (3.40), 2.10, (1.94), 1.95 = 2.00


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

Round 7 Results:

cityzach: 1.97
antoineccantin: 2.01

*Round 8:*


----------

